# Mississippi River



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

I am so happy smoking mississippi river. Smooth, slight spice, sweetness and just well rounded. This is one I dont get tired of. I think it has latakia, but just a touch. The aroma is sweet and alluring.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely a great smoke. I picked up a pound from P&C a few months ago so it will always be on hand. Love packing a tall poker full of MR and going about your day.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Mississippi River is a great blend and has some rabid followers. 

I smoked a couple pounds worth of it and need to restock soon!


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Branzig said:


> Mississippi River is a great blend and has some rabid followers.
> 
> I smoked a couple pounds worth of it and need to restock soon!


Looks like P&C has the best bulk price, when in stock. I jarred a pound, but dont think it will be aging, just taking a nap. How does it compare to plum pudding?


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Either if you notice a difference between the tin tobacco and the bulk ? I have always had bulk.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Plum pudding is nowhere in the same ballpark for me. I bought a tin and still have most of it.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

JRM03 said:


> Either if you notice a difference between the tin tobacco and the bulk ? I have always had bulk.


I have only had it in bulk. I did need to let it dry. Yes a week until it was crispy, but burned like a charm.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

JRM03 said:


> Plum pudding is nowhere in the same ballpark for me. I bought a tin and still have most of it.


I ordered an ounce, along with russ's new spring training and trout stream.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

christian1971 said:


> Looks like P&C has the best bulk price, when in stock. I jarred a pound, but dont think it will be aging, just taking a nap. How does it compare to plum pudding?


I live in Washington and can get it cheap. When everyone was freaking out because all the E-retailers were out, all of my "local" brick and mortars were fully stocked with the bulk 

If Mississippi River was a sweet and spicy caramelized chicken, Plum Pudding would be the Prime Rib :lol: Plum Pudding is a lot more heavy on the Lat, more bold robust flavors. The smoke is very creamy and the taste smooth thanks to the adding of the cavendish.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Branzig said:


> I live in Washington and can get it cheap. When everyone was freaking out because all the E-retailers were out, all of my "local" brick and mortars were fully stocked with the bulk
> 
> If Mississippi River was a sweet and spicy caramelized chicken, Plum Pudding would be the Prime Rib :lol: Plum Pudding is a lot more heavy on the Lat, more bold robust flavors. The smoke is very creamy and the taste smooth thanks to the adding of the cavendish.


Our local tobacco shops are pathetic and extremely expensive. They have little knowledge and care more about hookas.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

JRM03 said:


> Either if you notice a difference between the tin tobacco and the bulk ? I have always had bulk.


I find the tin comes a little less moist and seems to hold it's sweetness a lot more. Also the Lat seems a little stronger in the tinned version.

But if you open it I find that it is identical to the bulk blend within a week or so.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

christian1971 said:


> Our local tobacco shops are pathetic and extremely expensive. They have little knowledge and care more about hookas.


Most of the B&Ms here are the same way actually. All the focus is on cigars and hookah and the prices are rough. There are only 2 shops in about 40 miles of me that actually support pipers. Hence why I said "local" :lol: If I go to Seattle, I always hit about 4 shops there as well because there is a couple places there that specialize in vintage tins and hard to find stuff.

But being WA and with the Seattle Pipe Club right here, it seems every store keeps their blends on hand.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Another trio I recently purchased were, fusiliers ration, magnum opus and blackhouse. Not my favorites but ok.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Im not totally paranoid, but I think it best to buy as much tobacco now, before internet sales are prohibited. Or until taxes kick in. It will be one or the other.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

christian1971 said:


> Another trio I recently purchased were, fusiliers ration, magnum opus and blackhouse. Not my favorites but ok.


Magnum Opus is alright, but I am a far bigger fan of Larry's Blend.

And Blackhouse is one of my all time faves. Really good stuff. It is kind of like Mississippi River in the fact that it gets bought up so quickly that it disappears from time to time.


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi (Mar 19, 2014)

This baccy is pickier than most with my pipes. It is considerably different in each pipe I have. But, I have an Alexander Briar Poker that smokes it better than any other pipe in my collection (wonder if it has to do with the tapered chamber). 

Don't know if "lived up to" is the right word but it was worth the wait. Penzance....not so much.


----------



## bojangle (Dec 17, 2014)

How does Mississippi River compare to trout stream? I love the consistent sweetness on the draw when the amber settles in the center of the bowl when smoking trout stream.


----------

